# Testing



## d'Anconia (Jan 21, 2002)

Just a test


----------



## Wicht (Jan 21, 2002)

It might be strange but I love tests!


----------



## A2Z (Jan 21, 2002)

I wonder how many weeks it'll take before people stop posting tests? 

I for one won't be bored with these new forums for awhile.

TEST


----------



## A2Z (Jan 21, 2002)

Hey! I just noticed. It now shows when a post has been edited. When did they turn that on?


----------



## Wicht (Jan 21, 2002)

Its done that from the start - however if you edit your post almost immediately (within a minute or two) it does not show the post as having been edited


----------



## graydoom (Jan 21, 2002)

d'Anconia said:
			
		

> *Just a test *




Arrrrrr, matey, 'tis me holy duty t' tell ya that ya coulda used one of da other test threads! Arrr matey, be careful out thar!

Boy, this post gets weirder and weirder every time I make it.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 21, 2002)

I just know Graydoom is working on a moderators badge...

 

either that or posting warnings inflates some count or other

not that I would ever stoop to that sort of tactic mind you...


----------



## graydoom (Jan 21, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *I just know Graydoom is working on a moderators badge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Of course not  

And being a moderator would mean that I could delete all of your pointless posts while leaving all of mine intact! Muahahahahaaha!

Not that I would ever even think of doing that, of course.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 21, 2002)

of course not 

 especially as you are a good 50-60 posts ahead of me and likely to gain even more today as I got to do some running around (provided the roads clear up a little)


----------



## graydoom (Jan 21, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *of course not
> 
> especially as you are a good 50-60 posts ahead of me and likely to gain even more today as I got to do some running around (provided the roads clear up a little) *




Heh, you never know, I might have stuff to do today, too.

Isn't it funny how all these threads end up as off-topic conservations between you and me? And A2Z too, of course.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 21, 2002)

hilarious


----------



## A2Z (Jan 21, 2002)

Heh. Funny!


----------



## d'Anconia (Jan 22, 2002)

*just another test*


----------



## d'Anconia (Jan 22, 2002)

Once more


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 22, 2002)

This is only a test.

Had this been an actual emergency, this station in cooperation with the relevant local, state, and federal authorities, would have....

run for the hills!

I'm back!  Thank you, PC!!!!


----------



## Gish Makai (Jan 22, 2002)

Just checking my avatar


----------



## Darkness (Jan 22, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *I just know Graydoom is working on a moderators badge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he's just trying to inflate his post count.


----------



## Zustiur (Jan 23, 2002)

if this works then I obviously registered properly.

Zustiur.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 23, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *I think he's just trying to inflate his post count.  *




Darkness, would it be wrong of me to prune his posts, reducing his post count back to zero in one fell swoop?  Would that be so bad?  Would it?


----------



## graydoom (Jan 23, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Darkness, would it be wrong of me to prune his posts, reducing his post count back to zero in one fell swoop?  Would that be so bad?  Would it?   *



NOOOoooooooooooo....

Then again, if you also pruned the posts of, say, *Darkness* and *Wicht*... 

I suspect if you trimmed all of our posts in this forum in topics like these we would all drop at least 50, if not more


----------



## Kytess (Jan 23, 2002)

This thread had been returned to its regularly scheduled .sig and avatar tests.

Checking out the .sig-less look...


----------



## dagger (Jan 23, 2002)

testaroni


----------



## A2Z (Jan 23, 2002)

*New sig maybe?*

_When Celestials Attack:_
_"If they're so good, why are they smooshing those kittens?"_


----------



## A2Z (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: New sig maybe?*

_When Celestials Attack:_
_"If they're so good, why are they smooshing those kittens?"_


----------



## A2Z (Jan 23, 2002)

*[COLOR=crimson][b]New sig test[b][/COLOR]*

So how does it look? Does anyone know if It's possible to indent the "If they're so good, why are they smooshing those kittens?" part?


----------



## A2Z (Jan 23, 2002)

*One more test, sorry*

_When Celestials Attack:_
_"If they're so good, why are they smooshing those kittens?"_

_"If they're so good, why are they smooshing those kittens?"_

_"If they're so good, why are they smooshing those kittens?"_

_*When Celestials Attack:*_


----------



## graydoom (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: One more test, sorry*

*When Celestials Attack:
     "If they're so good, why are they smooshing those kittens?"

There, that should beindented for you.*


----------



## A2Z (Jan 24, 2002)

Great! Thanks a lot Graydoom.


----------



## G.A. Donis (Jan 24, 2002)

Can I get in on this testing craze?


----------

